# What similarities do you feel with other types?



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

1 - desire to be objective and fair, self-controlled, responsible, constantly striving for self-improvement
2 - can enjoy helping people, want to be loved and appreciated
3 - can be ambitious
4 - seeking self-understanding, feeling different, authentic
5 - introversion, seeking truth and wisdom, detachment, independent
6 - uncertainty, vacillation, questioning, cautious and risk-averse, prone to overthinking things
7 - seeking freedom and fulfillment, fear of pain and deprivation, desire to keep options open, avoid pessimism, prone to doing things in excess
8 - self-reliant
9 - dislike unpleasantness (generally only in the form of work), agreeable, absent-minded, identity confusion


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

amongfirstslugs said:


> 1 - Principled? I relate the least.
> 2 - I want to be needed and I'll randomly give people presents. (I felt like this explanation was going to be longer.)
> 3 - I want to look successful; I don't want my ex-co-workers to know about my current occupation because it's not 'glamorous' enough.
> 4- Hi
> ...


I read this and was like, this sounds like my room mate... OH HI.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> *Type 5*: Not much.


That is because we 5s are unique. Speshul snowflakes and such.


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

Being a type 5 and the blank expression

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

1. Self-righteous indignation at times. Know-it-all. Goody-good. Have my "causes". Beat myself up for not being perfect. Resentment at not being recognized. Resentful anger at those who aren't as "good". 

2. May give emotional support and attention when I'm the one feeling needy. Inclined to seduce on occasion. Won't ask for what I need and resent when it's not fulfilled. 

3. Vanity at times. Don't want to be caught without my makeup on, literally and metaphorically. Can BS pretty well (but usually don't) May mistakenly give off the impression of being cooler than I am. Need to be independent to not feel like a loser. Would rather be a success who helps others than to need their help. This is my lesser wing, so I see it easily in myself. 

5. So much I relate to. Easily feel emotionally manipulated. Seek out knowledge as a substitute for experience. Turn desires into shoulds and demotivate myself so as not to expend energy. Revel in isolation. Invalidate my own emotions as burdensome on myself and others. Indulge in darker fantasy. Fear of being engulfed by people. Need for autonomy. Stinginess with time and energy. Etc etc etc....

6. Some phobic 6 points in Naranjo's writings stick out for me. I have had some social anxiety (less so now). Avoidant-like tendency to need excessive assurance of acceptance in order to open up to people. Fear humiliation and rejection. Will over rehearse to prevent embarrassing myself. Fear abandonment and no support from loved ones. Self-invalidation. Rely on theories to navigate reality. Argumentative. 

7. Self-indulgent. Lacking self-discipline. Indifferent to authority. Jump between ideas and schemes. Pursue novelty. 

8. They certainly baffle me... But in myself I do see a tendency to want vengeance. I've been told there is something "violent" about me. I think the 8 is outwardly passionate as I am inwardly. I can also be blunt and slightly sadistic in humor at times. 

9. Wanting to be invisible at times. Feeling invisible and resenting it. Not vocalizing my needs so as not to be a burden. Can zone out and get distracted from a goal at times.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Will get back to this. Great thread.

Alright, time to answer the question. Some are more stereotypically one type or the other, so may seem superficially similar to associated type. A couple of things are human themes that aren't meant to be classified per se. Briefly:

*Type 1: *strong convictions, a critical, patronizing and openly condescending side, intolerance of incompetence, respect for principled individuals who influence change, restraint (more for practical than superego reasons in my case), possessing leadership skills, objectivity (and smacking asses when people aren't objective), decisiveness and displaying self-righteousness in spades :laughing: 


*Type 2:* generosity, magnanimity from the position of a benefactor, but a tendency to assertively push my wants when feeling that my efforts have been taken for granted, in other words disrespected

*Type 3:* a versatile image, valuing competence and expertise professionally and in areas i choose to master, very competitive and ambitious, a need to be in control of the outcome and of my world (sphere of action and influence), self-reliance, strong aversion to major failure (realized after failing big and being destroyed basically), however this, over time, seems more a dislike of misery and entrapment than primarily a concern with looking like a failure or failing in the eyes of others (realm of perception), strong dislike of defeat (can be a bitter rival when unhealthy, not that I let that show, and I get over it ), maintaining the cohesiveness of image for professional and narcissistic purposes :laughing:, dislike of vulnerability in the service of keeping an upper hand at all times (also 8), being adaptable as hell..extremely so

*Type 4:* some overlaps with strong Sx here, a desire to show a distinctly scarred/grotesque side of myself, wearing it as a badge of honour (oh and making people squirm!), the ability to intensify agony (that has been long processed) till art flows from me (it's cathartic, even if i rarely ever get in this state), feeling a deep lack of emotional fulfillment that others possess and I don't, feeling envious when the love needs of others are met, a strong attraction to powerful/volatile feelings/circumstances in the lives of others, a focus of attention disconnected from the present 

*Type 5: *Valuing knowledge and building competency, valuing rational skepticism in the pursuit of knowledge (not a type thing per se, more an intelligent person thing lol), steadiness and the ability to stay detached and objective, withdrawing to strategize, annoyance with factual incorrectness or unwanted intrusions into my inner world, being self-contained under stress

*Type 6:* Dislike of abuse of power (overlaps with 8 as it angers me when innocents are involved, though I never identify with the disadvantaged position myself), dislike of ambiguity in communication as it strikes me as weak, ineffective and a waste of time (id as well), no trouble challenging an 'authority' that is found incompetent or stupid, if it's practical to do so, a keen eye for detail (tied in with my phenomenal long term memory...it runs in my family lol), working well under pressure, having a powerful intuition that allows me to read people, essentially once I have developed in interest in them out of love/intense like / curiosity or hate/intense dislike, as though they were an open book, knowing all the ****** in their armour, exploiting their slip-ups (overlaps with ambition, passion, revenge, so not necessarily type specific), not a gullible person (scientific method ftw!)

*Type 7: *avoidance of emotional pain, a deadened inner landscape propelling me to seek all enjoyment, indulgence, happiness outside of myself, out in the world of dreams, plans and activities, having a very wide range of interests and being able to talk intelligently about shit even when i am not particularly well-versed in the subject lol, a strong and relentless optimism bias, seeing more to the positive naturally and that actually intercepts some of the perceptiveness described above because my tendency is to believe all's well, and it's like a slap in the face when shit hits the fan as I went whistling along my merry way lol (this frustration turns to anger when I am crossed in a serious fashion, small things I let slide with no issues), an innate and long standing belief, for as long as I can remember, in my own superiority and ability to achieve greatness, a versatile image but a strange imperviousness to negative feedback that would shake the foundations of most people, being very opportunity oriented and adventurous, having difficulties with self-discipline but ploughing through (learnt a lot about this in martial arts) for that's what it takes to get what i want, a tendency to bamboozle the shit out of authority if it gets in my way, bypassing it or undermining it more directly if the situation calls for it and it's a good move, a future orientation where i expect the very best from life--feeling entitled to all the goodies, never wanting to be trapped in limitations, suffering and emotional pain (hence, the purging mentioned in the type 4 excerpt and the drowning out of pain with pleasure and excess), an abiding and unusually exuberant, for the tumultuous life i have led, love of life, tendency to get condescending as fuck, competitiveness and a dislike of having my innate superiority shaken by outside events beyond my control, being very mischievious and approaching even the worst of tragedies with a sense of humour, laughing at myself easily ...laughing at life easily, generosity and sensitivity to deprivation

*Type 8:* strong emphasis on justice, especially getting my own fair share and a great deal of protectiveness for the innocent especially children and small animals, magnanimity from a position of strength, compassion and patronage at times, directness, decisiveness, controlling outcomes (overlaps with other id types, competency types), getting the workings of power and exploiting to my own benefit, leadership skills and enjoying leadership (overlaps with id and 1), self-reliant as hell (overlaps with other types), difficulties with vulnerability, valuing honesty and forthrightness in others (insulting them openly when this isn't met and a person has a pattern of being indirect and pansy like), tendency to humiliate people who behave like sissies, being action oriented, asserting my wants freely, truly believing i don't need people (blind spot), keeping an upper hand, not interpreting anything as betrayal easily at all but responding to betrayal from a person i trust and respect with a great deal of anger, general vengefulness culminating in insensitivity and pushiness, an unconsciously forceful personality, putting people down as being 'too sensitive', not caring much about my impact on others unless i care for them (i have become MUCH better at this though, with a lot of self-work and empathy training, and i am much more even handed and sensitive/considerate than I used to be), avoidance of 'weak' emotions or displaying vulnerability even when hurt, not liking being fooled and pushing evasive idiots till they get straight with me just to teach them a lesson, believing that honesty best emerges in the heat of battle, high pain threshold and persistence in the face of tremendous adversity, enjoy a good challenge or worthy opponent

*Type 9:* apathy under stress (pathological levels), switching off and my mind just falling asleep -- almost catatonic - after insane levels of stress (think trauma or something similar, again this is pathological so only unhealthy 9 on the surface) have been reached, adaptable and easy going, not easily angered despite a passionate personality, being optimistic, steadfast and calm



Phew! that wasn't all that brief lofl.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm just going to list every type since I'm not sure what my type is yet lol.

1: Internal self-critic, social paranoia. ("Am I doing this right? Are people watching?")

2: Acting differently around different people, then wondering which one is ~~~the real me~~~ and people-pleasing in general. Feeling of being underappreciated and taken for granted. Hypochondriac tendencies, and dramatic when I get depressed lol.

3: In terms of my social attitude, I pretty much run off of the "People care about what you do, not what you are" mentality. Good at masking feelings, performing and being "on" 24/7 and literally not knowing how to function if I'm not performing in some way, striving for a feeling of self-importance, avoiding being a loser, being ~smooth~

4: Creating environments for my inner world through concepts, luxuries, imagination etc.

5: Logic over emotion, analytical, and I need to be alone for a long time to sort through my feelings on anything.

6: Ambivalent, contradictory, anxious and high-strung, internally conflicted and confused.

7: Hyper, short attention span, enthusiastic, funny and entertaining, wisecracking, fast-paced, insensitive, self-centered, escapism.

8: If I get mad, I have trouble cooling off/stopping, which is one of the reasons I hate conflict. I feel like I have to keep pushing.

9: Conflict-avoidance, chameleonic, lack of self-awareness, foggy mental state, trouble getting motivated, indecisive.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> 5: Sometimes I just hate people and want them to die? Idk.


:laughing:


----------

